# pas de favicons dans la barre personnelle firefox



## christphe (12 Avril 2009)

Bonjour
Depuis que je suis passé  à la version 3 (3.0.8) de firefox , je n'ai plus les favicons dans la barre personnelle. Est ce pareil pour tout le monde? ou j'ai un probleme.
 C 'est un peu génant, parceque j'avais suprimé tout le texte, pour ne garder que la petite icone, pour pas mal de site.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2009)

en passant et c'est indiqué dans l'aide firefox
il faut aller sur un site pour que le favicon soit activé une premiere fois

( et on peut considerer une maj comme un nouveau départ)

http://support.mozilla.com/fr/kb/Favicons+do+not+display

sinon
tester sur une autre session 
et changer le fichier responsable


----------



## christphe (13 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> en passant et c'est indiqué dans l'aide firefox
> il faut aller sur un site pour que le favicon soit activé une premiere fois
> 
> ( et on peut considerer une maj comme un nouveau départ)
> ...


merci pour le lien
on peut y lire qu'il n'y a pas de flavicons pour la barre  dans le module firefox fourni par defaut.
Il faut soit installer un autre module 
soit installer un script 

Not displaying in the Bookmarks Toolbar
The default Firefox theme does not show favicons in the Bookmarks Toolbar. You must use a different theme that supports favicons. Themes can be found at http://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/themes. If you prefer to use the default theme, you try the Mac bookmark toolbar favicons script.
http://userstyles.org/styles/5969


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2009)

c'est curieux car moi je les ai
( mais en FF2 et sans themes perso)

regarde


----------



## christphe (14 Avril 2009)

je les avais bien dans la version 2 de firefox.
Par contre , sur ta copie d'écran, le favicon est sur l'onglet et pas sur la barre perso ,il me semble.
Sur les onglets et dans le panneau marque page , je les ai bien.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2009)

c'est la premiere ligne d'un dossier dans la barre , déployé pour la capture
ce n'est pas un onglet

edit 
et tu n'as pas dit ce que ca donne sur une session2

car si ca se trouve c'est ta plist qui est naze
( plist et profiles morflent regulierement lors de maj FF)


----------



## christphe (14 Avril 2009)

j'ai deja 2 sessions et c'est pareil.
 De toute façon, Mozilla n'a pas mis les favicons dans la barre perso sur la version 3 (sur le module firefox de base par defaut). voir le lien que tu m'as mis plus haut


----------



## christphe (14 Avril 2009)

En passant par: outil/module complementaire, j'ai installé une petite extension qui se nomme: SMART BOOKMARKS BAT 1.4.2 . (bien prendre la derniere version)
Elle me permet d'avoir les favicones avec quelques petits reglages du genre : masquer ou afficher le nom du marque page ou le faire apparaitre en passant le curseur sur l'icone.


----------

